# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje - Përgjigje

## uj me gaz

duhet kjo tema?

----------


## RockStar

Me duket se kishte nje teme te tille !!!

Po gaboj apo jo ??

----------


## ILMGAP

mund tmos ta mbyllni kete teme ....... sepse dua tu them dic.

----------


## ILMGAP

te lihet kjo teme hapur por jo te shfrytezohet per pyetje pergjigje: "Ku do shkosh neser" "Ne pune" etj.

Por te shfrytezohet ne formen ku ndonje antare qe ka dicka per te pyetur, do thote qe nuk e di, te futet ne kete teme dhe tna postoi  :buzeqeshje:  pyetjen dhe ne te mundohemi ti kthejme pergjigje, kshu dhe do shmangnim shume tema.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Me duket se kishte nje teme te tille !!!
> 
> Po gaboj apo jo ??


jo, ishte po e mbyllen

do pyesni ju a si e keni hallin?

----------


## maryp

do pyesim...

ca pyetje do besh ti?

----------


## Endless

Kur ke ndermend me u shtri?

----------


## maryp

kur te me zer gjumi..

kur ke ndermend te lahesh?

----------


## Endless

Ja sa te mbaroj dhe ky muaj.


Pse, arrin te shrihesh edhe pasi te ka zene gjumi ne kolltuk? Si ja bene?

----------


## maryp

e arrij, por nuk ta them eshte top secret 

gerrhet ne gjume?

----------


## broken_smile

Une hic fare

Cfare do te thote kur gerrhet ne gjume?

----------


## maryp

qe nuk arrin te marresh fryme lirshem..
cfare libri je duke lexuar?

----------


## broken_smile

para nje jave mbarova "La dama di picche" te Puskin, tani me mjaftojne librat e universitetit, filloi sezoni i provimeve

po ti cfare je duke lexuar?

----------


## maryp

parmbreme mbarova librin e fundit, sono in crisi di astinenza  :i ngrysur: 

cfare libri me keshillon?

----------


## uj me gaz

librin e buzeqeshjes

do nje lule?

----------


## broken_smile

Il giocatore te Dostoevskij, e mbaron brenda dites  :buzeqeshje:  aman vetem ne krizi mos u fut se eshte edhe turp te vdesesh nga overdoze per libra  :ngerdheshje: 

why life is a flower?

----------


## Marya

leximin

 ishte njeri me shendet te plote dhe befas  tha
sot e ndjej qe do vdes , te gjithe e moren me shaka dhe qeshnin dhe me te vertete ate dite vdiq :i terbuar: 
 mendoni a mund te  parandjehet vdekja natyrore ?
 eshte si idiote si pyetje , por a mendoni se mund te ndodhe kjo gje?

----------


## maryp

> librin e buzeqeshjes
> 
> do nje lule?


po flm



> Il giocatore te Dostoevskij, e mbaron brenda dites  aman vetem ne krizi mos u fut se eshte edhe turp te vdesesh nga overdoze per libra 
> 
> why life is a flower?


sepse eshte si nje lule, e bukur e mahnitshme por do perkujdesje.. lulja nese nuk ujitet vdes, keshtu eshte pak a shume dhe jeta



> leximin
> 
>  ishte njeri me shendet te plote dhe befas  tha
> sot e ndjej qe do vdes , te gjithe e moren me shaka dhe qeshnin dhe me te vertete ate dite vdiq
>  mendoni a mund te  parandjehet vdekja natyrore ?
>  eshte si idiote si pyetje , por a mendoni se mund te ndodhe kjo gje?


them qe po 


e shijoni jeten?

----------


## broken_smile

mua po shume, por akoma me shume me pelqen te shetis ne det

si mund te behen me shume se 1 citim ne te njejtin postim?

----------


## uj me gaz

> leximin
> 
>  ishte njeri me shendet te plote dhe befas  tha
> sot e ndjej qe do vdes , te gjithe e moren me shaka dhe qeshnin dhe me te vertete ate dite vdiq
>  mendoni a mund te  parandjehet vdekja natyrore ?
>  eshte si idiote si pyetje , por a mendoni se mund te ndodhe kjo gje?


mund te parandjehen shume gjera. une kete lloj vdekjeje natyrore uroj per vete. por nuk mund t'a zgjedh dot.

e perdor shpesh ate fjalen qe fillon me i?

----------

